# Honda HRR216 vs Toro recycler



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

I purchased a Honda HRR216 a week ago and like the way it cuts,but was talking to a guy who has one as a backup to his EXmark for his lawn care business and says that they are junk and break.Something with the self propel and blades.So I asked what he recommended for a homeowner and he said a recycler.Those who have had one or both please let me know your thoughts so that I can exchange it if it truly isn't as good as I though it would be.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I have a 22" Toro Recycler (The regular self propelled $400 Home Depot one)with Kohler engine. No complaints other than it blows grass clippings in your face when bagging. Maybe I dont have mine setup right, but I think I do. That said, I abuse it and neglect it every way possible. And it still starts first pull. Id buy another. Worth $400. The last one I had I abused it too. I gave it away on Craiglist when it started getting low compression (due to 4 years of abuse and neglect) and bought another. Nothing has ever broke on either of them. When this one craps out There will give it away on Craigslist and buy another...


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

I've had the HRR since 2015 (this is my fourth season with it) and it has been awesome. The cut quality is amazing and it mulches really well. I love the variable self-propelling system because I walk really fast and it goes with me.

The only minor issue I have to solve this weekend is cleaning out the back wheel gears, since there is a lot of resistance when I back up. I think the gears aren't fully disengaging due to dirt/grass build up. I did renovate my lawn last fall, so the scalping probably is the culprit.

My dad has a Toro Recycler from ~10 years ago and it still runs great. His has a Briggs and Stratton engine. The Toro are definitely inferior to the Hondas when it comes to mulching, and I don't love Personal Pace (it doesn't go fast enough for me). One plus to the Toros are the B&S engines don't need oil changes.

Ultimately, the HRR may not be good for a lawn care business, I don't know. I'm only mowing 1-2 times per week, not every day. The HRR is the little brother to the HRX, which is widely considered the best homeowner rotary mower. They share the same blade/mulching system, and the Honda name.

At the end of the day, both the HRR and the Recycler are solid mowers that each have pros and cons. And the power to choose is yours.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

I cant speak to either personally, but Allyn Hane of the The Lawn Care Nuts compared the HRX to the Recycler a bit in his lattest videos. He likes them best but commented that he liked the personal pace of the Toro, but the that the Honda was a great cut and just a bit pricy. I recognize that the HRR is a little bit cheaper than the the HRX but likely the same great cut, so hard to say.

I would say that some folks seem particular to the Toro brand and some others to Honda. I guess it's just personal preference.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVnsjwpMh4Y


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

jimmy said:


> I've had the HRR since 2015 (this is my fourth season with it) and it has been awesome. The cut quality is amazing and it mulches really well. I love the variable self-propelling system because I walk really fast and it goes with me.
> 
> The only minor issue I have to solve this weekend is cleaning out the back wheel gears, since there is a lot of resistance when I back up. I think the gears aren't fully disengaging due to dirt/grass build up. I did renovate my lawn last fall, so the scalping probably is the culprit.
> 
> ...


I do love the cut and speed of travel,which is way faster than my old Craftsman.The Craftsman had a Briggs and Stratton that would start up on the first pull every single time for 3 years straight until I sold it after getting the Honda,so I do agree that they are good engines.I guess after speaking to that guy I was worried that the Honda might not be as good as I thought it would be even though I know their engines are great.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Dunno wtf that guy was talking about. The HRR series is is pretty much unanimously regarded as the best homeowner walk-behind or at least neck-and-neck with the Toros. I've had mine since 2011 and it starts on the first pull every single time, even out of the long MN winter storage. Zero problems.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

stotea said:


> Dunno wtf that guy was talking about. The HRR series is is pretty much unanimously regarded as the best homeowner walk-behind or at least neck-and-neck with the Toros. I've had mine since 2011 and it starts on the first pull every single time, even out of the long MN winter storage. Zero problems.


Lol,maybe the guy was just a savage with equipment period.I do know that the Honda engines don't mess around.I remember leaving a Honda water pump that was used to pump Glycol outside 24/7 all winter in Colorado and it would always start.That guy just had me wonder if the self propel system was junk.I do know that I messed around with both at HD and the Honda seemed to be heavier duty and the personal pace plastic handle seemed like it would break.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Maybe the Honda is not considered for commercial use?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I think that's it, Sam.

Absolutely none of the contractors around here use Honda mowers. Most use some sort of commercial Toro. They are probably heavier, sturdier, and have larger gas tanks.

In the end, it doesn't matter what they use, however, because they use what the owner buys. Maybe he/she gets a good deal or has a good service warranty with them. So home owners shouldn't purchase based on what commercial guys buy without fully knowing why they use what they use.

I doubt a home owner can go wrong with a super recycler or an hrx. Until it's time to use a reel.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Well after having problems with the Honda not wanting to back up and at times fully locking up,I exchanged it today for a Toro Recycler.Wasnt able to try it out today because of rain,but will try tomorrow.


----------

